# Sapele vs. Mahogany



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Been working with sapele for a while now on my table, and I was curious and figured i'd ask some opinions for those that work with it and mahogany.

I've heard it thrown around that people use sapele for a mahogany substitute. Why is this? Where i get my hardwoods it's only a few cents cheaper per BDF. It looks almost identical in some ways, but to me personally, i think sapele is FAR more beautiful. See picture.

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e359/lateralus423/972244_10151596468128686_1075901880_n_zps702ceb97.jpg

Just curious what peoples views were on the two types. Also, it seems as though sapele is far more dense compared to mahogany.

Side note. The "ribbons" in mahogany are hard as hell to plane, but the sapele is easy as pie?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Sapele is around the same price as khaya (aka African mahognany), but about half the price of Honduran mahogany (aka "true" mahogany). It's heavier and, from most of the boards I've seen, darker than either khaya or Honduran. Figured sapele is more common than figured Honduran. I think sapele is a beautiful wood.

I think the cheaper price compared to Honduran is why sapele and khaya and sipo are considered mahogany substitutes.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Honduran Mahogany is $12 bd ft for 4/4 in my neck of the woods….


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I can't really weigh in on this. A few years ago I rescued a bunch of sapele from a trash pile and its still sitting in my woodpile waiting to be worked!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Doh…I forgot, the "real" mahogany IS more expensive my bad. Either way. I still think sapele is just as if not more gorgeous!


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*lateralus….*BTW….your table project (attached photo) is beautiful !!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks KDC be sure to check the projects section in a week or so when it is done! I'm stoked, it's taken months.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*lateralus…*what type of finish ?


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

The sapele has 2 coats of danish oil natural, with 3 coats of poly. Maple has 2 coats of vintage maple dye, 2 coats danish oil natural and 3 coats poly.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*lateralus*....great work….looking forward to seeing it in the projects section…..


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Here in Ireland, you haven't been able to buy mahogany since the late seventies as it's classed as an endangered species, so sapele is the only material I've used for jobs where the customer wants mahogany. It is different though, there's wild variation in colour between bales, from rust red to chocolate brown to salmon pink. I personally don't care for the ribbon effect, but if you get the right stuff, it is nice.


----------

